
Show HN: Dharma – A Protocol for Decentralized, Peer-To-Peer Loans - nahollander
https://dharma.io
======
bbcbasic
> Default Deterrence

> In traditional retail lending schemes, borrowers are dissuaded from
> defaulting for fear of primarily two things: repercussions on their future
> creditworthiness, and legal actions forcing either a forfeiture of assets or
> bankruptcy. The Dharma Protocol replicates the first as part of the Risk-
> Assessment Attestation mechanism described above. However, the levers of the
> legal system will likely be unavailable to lenders in the Dharma ecosystem,
> given the challenges inherent to employing legal resources in the context of
> international lending and, especially, developing world lending.

With no collateral, I'm not sure how this can really work.

------
ctalladen78
i like the idea of reshaping what we currently think of being credit worthy in
a decentralized world. this is a early start but we are now seeing smart
contracts come into the fore.

edit: i hope you are taking into account the mistakes and lessons learned from
the DAO attack.

this platform/protocol is aiming to reimplement the consumer credit, loan
origination, and trust worthiness system that other smart contacts would
depend on for their services.

------
fiatjaf
Thank you for doing this. I love the initiative.

Also, your whitepaper is black. That's much better.

